# frozen kindle how do I fix it?



## hcamenisch (Oct 19, 2011)

My kindle just froze up. Won't charge or anything .I can't wake it up. What do I do?


----------



## Brodys Mom (Nov 8, 2009)

Slide and hold the switch for 30 to 40 seconds.  It should reset everything.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

This is the advice from our Kindle 3 FAQs:-

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181495.html#msg1181495


----------

